# Playing Warcraft 3 on mac and PC on Lan??>



## macmastah (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi,

Has anybody attempted to do this and gotten it to work. I couldnt. I have Warcraft 3 Frozen throne on 2 macs, and tides of darkness on a pc, can i get them to play lan?

Thanks


----------



## Viro (Aug 13, 2004)

Have you tried? I don't think there should be any problems.


----------



## macmastah (Aug 13, 2004)

I have tried, but couldnt get it to work, I think i may need frozen throne on both, or just Normal war3 on both. Im trying to install the Tides of Darkness Version on both now.


----------



## Mat (Aug 13, 2004)

I've done it. you need to have the very same version on each machine. I did have a few problems and sometimes t wouldn't work, but it often did and went fine.


----------



## Inocense (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, like Mat says.. You have to have them both patched the same. I play my bro while he is on his PC all the time over LAN.. You should not have any problems..


----------



## bubbajim (Oct 28, 2004)

macmastah said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody attempted to do this and gotten it to work. I couldnt. I have Warcraft 3 Frozen throne on 2 macs, and tides of darkness on a pc, can i get them to play lan?
> 
> Thanks




If I'm reading your post correctly, you want to know if you can play a game with 3 computers. 2 computers have Warcraft 3 and the other has Warcraft 2.  I'll stop here and tell you now that it won't work.  If you want to play War3 all 3 computers need to have War3.  Make sure they all have the most up-to-date patches.  If you want to play War2, you will need to install War2 on the 2 Macs. Again make sure to be properly patched and updated.


----------

